# Why the S4 kicks arse!



## ChrisC (Mar 15, 2013)

Removable battery, microSD card expansion. You do us proud Samsung. HTC could learn something from you. The ability to change the battery and upgrade storage space is something of a sales point to me and many others. Which is why, in my opinion your in the lead Samsung.

http://geeknizer.com/galaxy-s4-specs-features/


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 15, 2013)

Whoop! *high five*


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2013)

Us?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 15, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> Removable battery, microSD card expansion. You do us proud Samsung. HTC could learn something from you. The ability to change the battery and upgrade storage space is something of a sales point to me and many others. Which is why, in my opinion your in the lead Samsung.
> 
> http://geeknizer.com/galaxy-s4-specs-features/


I bought a nexus 4, against my worries about no removable storage. But to be fair, i never filled my removable storage on my previous phone. And I don't think I will fill this one either.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 15, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> Removable battery, microSD card expansion. You do us proud Samsung. HTC could learn something from you. The ability to change the battery and upgrade storage space is something of a sales point to me and many others. Which is why, in my opinion your in the lead Samsung.
> 
> http://geeknizer.com/galaxy-s4-specs-features/


 
And the substandard build quality compared to it's rivals ? the software bloat ?

I'd take the Xperia Z over that any day...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## elbows (Mar 15, 2013)

Samsung are remaking Twin Peaks?


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> And the substandard build quality compared to it's rivals ? the software bloat ?


What 'substandard' build?

As far as I'm concerned both the HTC One and the S4 look better than the Xperia Z, which I thought I'd like a lot more when I reviewed it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 15, 2013)

editor said:


> What 'substandard' build?



The S2 and S3 always felt a bit plasticky  and not as durable compared to other brands' premium phones. I'd be shocked if things have changed that much with the S4, otherwise they'd be making a bigger song and dance about it.



> As far as I'm concerned both the HTC One and the S4 look better than the Xperia Z, which I thought I'd like a lot more when I reviewed it.


 
Out of interest, what didn't you like about the Xperia Z ?


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Out of interest, what didn't you like about the Xperia Z ?


The screen was a bit washed out and there was nothing particularly compelling about the thing: no removable battery, no wireless charging, no remote control and none of the clever camera stuff. 

It's still a great phone and I'd be more than happy with one, but given the choice, it wouldn't be top of my list.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 15, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


>


Neil Patrick Harris would've been so much better for that presentation gig than that chap.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 15, 2013)

editor said:


> What 'substandard' build?



No chamfers.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 15, 2013)

I have to agree with RaverDrew. I love my S2's power, screen, camera, etc etc but really hate the plasticky shitty feel to it. My mates S3 felt the same so I presume the S4 is plasticky too.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 15, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Neil Patrick Harris would've been so much better for that presentation gig than that chap.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 15, 2013)

editor said:


> no removable battery, no wireless charging, no remote control and none of the clever camera stuff.


 
See, none of those would be deal breakers for me at all, I'd be far more interested in features like, less software bloat, water and dust proof, build quality, better battery life etc,


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 15, 2013)

RE the OP: I don't know what the fuss is about the removable battery. Many phones have that, even HTC did until their latest model. The S3 already had it and also the micro SD card expansion. If that is the main appeal of the S4 then save yourself a lot of money and go for a secondhand S3 there should be some of those about from people wanting the other features of the S4 that are different. The main improvement that I can see from the publicity, is the camera which has been radically changed.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> RE the OP: I don't know what the fuss is about the removable battery. Many phones have that, even HTC did until their latest model. The S3 already had it and also the micro SD card expansion. If that is the main appeal of the S4 then save yourself a lot of money and go for a secondhand S3 there should be some of those about from people wanting the other features of the S4 that are different. The main improvement that I can see from the publicity, is the camera which has been radically changed.


A really good camera is enough to tempt me into upgrading.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 15, 2013)

So any ideas how much sim free?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 15, 2013)

according to tech radar, £480 so will have to wait until it comes down a bit.

I will have two HTC desires and an S2 to sell mind.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 15, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> And the substandard build quality compared to it's rivals ? the software bloat ?
> 
> I'd take the Xperia Z over that any day...


 
I'm tempted by one when they come down in price as well. Although the S4 has better specs, having a waterproof smartphone is a massive plus to me as in the past they've always been very lacking.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm tempted by one when they come down in price as well. Although the S4 has better specs, having a waterproof smartphone is a massive plus to me as in the past they've always been very lacking.


http://www.liquipel.com

There seem to be resellers in the UK as well.


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 16, 2013)

It's all about the removable battery for me and always will be until someone releases a smartphone that can last a full day of heavy use, including 2-3 hours of wi-fi tethering.

Expandable memory is less of a big deal, although its something that annoys me in principle. It must cost about 10p to put an SD card slot into a phone.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 16, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> RE the OP: I don't know what the fuss is about the removable battery. Many phones have that, even HTC did until their latest model. The S3 already had it and also the micro SD card expansion. If that is the main appeal of the S4 then save yourself a lot of money and go for a secondhand S3 there should be some of those about from people wanting the other features of the S4 that are different. The main improvement that I can see from the publicity, is the camera which has been radically changed.


 
I have an S3, I'm just a Samsung fanboy. Pay me no attention. ;-) LOL!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 16, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> I have an S3, I'm just a Samsung fanboy. Pay me no attention. ;-) LOL!


You may be a Samsung fanboy but I am not. Samsung is a massive multi-national corporation that makes not only electronics and parts for other companies - including the Apple A6 chip, but engineering and weapons. I have an S3 but it doesn't mean that I have any particular allegiance to Samsung. Their product was better than the HTC I had before, and the currently latest HTC had not been released or I might have looked there first. Next time who knows.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> You may be a Samsung fanboy but I am not. Samsung is a massive multi-national corporation that makes not only electronics and parts for other companies - including the Apple A6 chip, but engineering and weapons. I have an S3 but it doesn't mean that I have any particular allegiance to Samsung. Their product was better than the HTC I had before, and the currently latest HTC had not been released or I might have looked there first. Next time who knows.


I've got zero loyalty to any mobiler phone brand. I've no idea what my next phone will be - maybe Samsung, maybe HTC, maybe LG Nexus, probably not Sony (this time around), definitely not Apple.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Whoop! *high five*


 
SO MUCH INNOVATION! ARRRRGH!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> RE the OP: I don't know what the fuss is about the removable battery. Many phones have that, even HTC did until their latest model. The S3 already had it and also the micro SD card expansion. If that is the main appeal of the S4 then save yourself a lot of money and go for a secondhand S3 there should be some of those about from people wanting the other features of the S4 that are different. The main improvement that I can see from the publicity, is the camera which has been radically changed.


 
I've literally never needed one even when I had the option. It's a real red herring that's thrown up by the usual boring fandroid types.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 16, 2013)

It's clearly pointless if you have never needed it. Because all mobile phone users have the exact same needs as you...


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 17, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> You may be a Samsung fanboy but I am not. Samsung is a massive multi-national corporation that makes not only electronics and parts for other companies - including the Apple A6 chip, but engineering and weapons. I have an S3 but it doesn't mean that I have any particular allegiance to Samsung. Their product was better than the HTC I had before, and the currently latest HTC had not been released or I might have looked there first. Next time who knows.


 
I have an allegiance to Samsung Mobile, maybe I should have been clearer. I do take your point. I just like Samsung phones they work very well and do me proud. That's it! I'm not going to get political over it.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 17, 2013)

This is a terrible thread.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 17, 2013)

mauvais said:


> This is a terrible thread.


 
Feel free to leave at any time sir!


----------



## Greebozz (Mar 17, 2013)

I think this is a great threadI got a little rechargeable MP3 player,in the instructions it saysthe lithium battery is a comestible product and only has a limited lifespan.It is the planet destroying hideousness of our throwaway societyshould buy a phone which the battery will eventually die making the phone uselessunless you shell out £££ to get a new one fitted and replaced. And yes I like lots of inexpensive memory space.It makes me pull my hair out with frustration,That they are making phones that I will never buy.If there was an HTC equivalent of the S2 I would be happier than a pig in shit.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 17, 2013)

Greebozz said:


> I think this is a great threadI got a little rechargeable MP3 player,in the instructions it saysthe lithium battery is a comestible product and only has a limited lifespan.It is the planet destroying hideousness of our throwaway societyshould buy a phone which the battery will eventually die making the phone uselessunless you shell out £££ to get a new one fitted and replaced. And yes I like lots of inexpensive memory space.It makes me pull my hair out with frustration,That they are making phones that I will never buy.If there was an HTC equivalent of the S2 I would be happier than a pig in shit.


 
Cheers. I'm glad someone see's it my way.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 17, 2013)

Greebozz said:


> I think this is a great threadI got a little rechargeable MP3 player,in the instructions it saysthe lithium battery is a comestible product and only has a limited lifespan.It is the planet destroying hideousness of our throwaway societyshould buy a phone which the battery will eventually die making the phone uselessunless you shell out £££ to get a new one fitted and replaced. And yes I like lots of inexpensive memory space.It makes me pull my hair out with frustration,That they are making phones that I will never buy.If there was an HTC equivalent of the S2 I would be happier than a pig in shit.



The equivalent to the S2 was the Desire HD and was the last generation of phones that HTC made with sd slot and removable battery.


----------



## Greebozz (Mar 18, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> The equivalent to the S2 was the Desire HD and was the last generation of phones that HTC made with sd slot and removable battery.



 Not a bad phone by HTCbut there's the sensation and the desire  s where  not quite there. The battery was simply not sufficient,and the speaker was absolutely appalling, I mean unusable virtually for hands-free or audio podcasts.They could have really nailed it in the third incarnation.It's not just my opinion, HTC have nosedived because people stopped buying their phones.It's arrogant not listening to your customers. Apparently the new HTC one doesn't have a menu button,all older apps running will have a band taking up a bit of the screen just so there is a menu button.Why did you do that, I like the menu button.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 18, 2013)

The recent Galaxy phones are just fine. I have an S3. The mobile market is also slightly better off, me included, whenever consumers buy kit that is less restrictive than the competition.

Allegiance to a manufacturer, however, and especially one with no particular history, values or memorable contribution to the state of the art - that's the mark of an idiot. That many people should swear it is a sickness.


----------



## Chz (Mar 18, 2013)

> Apparently the new HTC one doesn't have a menu button,all older apps running will have a band taking up a bit of the screen just so there is a menu button.Why did you do that, I like the menu button.


That's Google's standard for Android these days. You'll find the Galaxy Nexus made by Samsung is the same. Samsung choose to ignore it for their own branded phones, but who knows if that'll create a conflict down the line. Besides, HTC allows you to assign a long press on the task switcher to be the "Menu" button if you choose.


----------



## Greebozz (Mar 18, 2013)

Chz said:


> That's Google's standard for Android these days. You'll find the Galaxy Nexus made by Samsung is the same. Samsung choose to ignore it for their own branded phones, but who knows if that'll create a conflict down the line. Besides, HTC allows you to assign a long press on the task switcher to be the "Menu" button if you choose.


 
Hey, I don't wish to browbeat anyone or come over as overly intense.  Just nice to share one's opinion.

I just consider myself a consumer who knows exactly what they want.  The new standard of putting the menu as a button along the top of the program, is nowhere near as ergonomic as a quick press with the thumb on the menu button.  Reassigning the long press function is fine, but what if you want recent tasks as well.

I've got well over 200 apps on my Galaxy S2, some of my favourites are the older ones which are unlikely to be updated, also many of the newer acts don't comply with this integral menu button standard.

The whole approach is the Apple ethos, where Apple says how things are going to be, and consumers are supposed to obey.  That shit does not cut it with android users in general.

As a final passing shot, I for one put my expensive phone in a well protected gel Case, consequently I couldn't give a rats arse if the phone was hewn out of a solid piece of platinum and impregnated with the unicorn tears.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 18, 2013)

mauvais said:


> Allegiance to a manufacturer, however, and especially one with no particular history, values or memorable contribution to the state of the art - that's the mark of an idiot. That many people should swear it is a sickness.



Well lucky for me I can cop out. I'm a mentalist. Bi polar, sick! I can be irrational and have alleigence. Although I'm quite prepared to change, but at this current time my experience with Samsung is almost perfect.


----------



## Chz (Mar 18, 2013)

> but what if you want recent tasks as well


That's the default for the button now - back, home, and task switcher. You can actually switch between short for tasks and long for menu, but the Great Goog would prefer the task switcher to be the default. I can foresee a power struggle between Google and Samsung in the future.


----------

